# 22' SEL 4 Motion - Which Coilovers would you install / buy?



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

*H&R Street Performance Coilovers 5NA*
SKU: 28851-21









or?

*BC Racing Coilovers BR-Series 5NA Tiguan*
SKU: H-36-BR


----------



## El_bigote_AJ (12 mo ago)

Product for product I would always choose a coilover that has separate height adjustments from preload so that regardless end users selected ride height the Shock/stut will always run at its optimal stroke pattern. Also the BCs have adjustable dampening and compression to suit end users preferences as well as coming with top mounts that have camber plates so you can adjust front camber as needed, the H&R you will need to reuse or purchase new oem top mounts.

brand wise - h&r has better heritage and history with VAG and euro cars and is known for their quality. BC has a huge following across many platforms and have seen lots of happy reviews for the BR series’s and it’s value.

if you’re not concerned about being really low and would rather have a set and forgot setup with the most minimal affect on NVH (camber plates and pillowballs) maybe go H&R


----------



## Diopena1 (Nov 24, 2020)

I concur H&R would be the way to go…. But I wou let also look into fortune auto, as they have one for the 2018-2021 Tiguan 😉


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

El_bigote_AJ said:


> Product for product I would always choose a coilover that has separate height adjustments from preload so that regardless end users selected ride height the Shock/stut will always run at its optimal stroke pattern. Also the BCs have adjustable dampening and compression to suit end users preferences as well as coming with top mounts that have camber plates so you can adjust front camber as needed, the H&R you will need to reuse or purchase new oem top mounts.
> 
> brand wise - h&r has better heritage and history with VAG and euro cars and is known for their quality. BC has a huge following across many platforms and have seen lots of happy reviews for the BR series’s and it’s value.
> 
> if you’re not concerned about being really low and would rather have a set and forgot setup with the most minimal affect on NVH (camber plates and pillowballs) maybe go H&R


So question, does the H&R setup require those H&R electronic bypass modules?


----------



## El_bigote_AJ (12 mo ago)

Diopena1 said:


> I concur H&R would be the way to go…. But I wou let also look into fortune auto, as they have one for the 2018-2021 Tiguan 😉


Haha! 🤫. But yeah if you ask fortune they would say they don’t have one that will fit 😂 they told someone the other day that I suggested to email them about a golf r set up. “Sorry we only make a kit for the GTI, don’t have one for the R”

Edit: just looked and they do have a 500 set listed with 9k / 7k default setup.








Volkswagen Tiguan (MQB) 2018+ - 500 Series Coilovers


CUSTOM. MODULAR. REBUILDABLE. Designed and assembled in the USA. Fortune Auto engineers are consistently chasing improvement and the development of the Generation 8 - 500 series damper is no exception. The 500 Series single adjustable coilover is the entry into the Fortune Auto-verse...




shop-fortune-auto.com





with knowing that I would 100% recc. these over
Bc and H&R - I just put a set of the 510s with 10k/8k on my Tiguan and am blow away with how they ride and handle, and they can go plenty low or plenty high (easily 2” higher than this if you prefer)


----------



## El_bigote_AJ (12 mo ago)

Burkett.ACB said:


> So question, does the H&R setup require those H&R electronic bypass modules?


Only if your car has DCC, I don’t think DCC came on U.S models, even the premiums but I could be wrong. Does your car have a button on the center console to make the ride “comfort” ? That will answer if you have a dcc setup.


----------



## aloha_from_bradley (Apr 14, 2021)

El_bigote_AJ said:


> Product for product I would always choose a coilover that has separate height adjustments from preload so that regardless end users selected ride height the Shock/stut will always run at its optimal stroke pattern. Also the BCs have adjustable dampening and compression to suit end users preferences as well as coming with top mounts that have camber plates so you can adjust front camber as needed, the H&R you will need to reuse or purchase new oem top mounts.
> 
> brand wise - h&r has better heritage and history with VAG and euro cars and is known for their quality. BC has a huge following across many platforms and have seen lots of happy reviews for the BR series’s and it’s value.
> 
> if you’re not concerned about being really low and would rather have a set and forgot setup with the most minimal affect on NVH (camber plates and pillowballs) maybe go H&R


The best coilover systems available for the MQB platform have a single collar with no separate height adjustment via the shock body. If they are installed correctly, they will perform perfectly.


----------



## El_bigote_AJ (12 mo ago)

aloha_from_bradley said:


> The best coilover systems available for the MQB platform have a single collar with no separate height adjustment via the shock body. If they are installed correctly, they will perform perfectly.


Hahahahaha “the best” right.

As stated above…”so the end users SELECTED ride height…” 

yes a coil over that uses the springs preload to adjust ride can perform flawlessly as long as the ride height selected stays within the BRANDS required stroke window. Unfortunately All end users have different preferences of the give and take they want in regards to ride height.

So again as seen the first sentence you quoted that it doesn’t state anything about being “the best” or being an issue and understand you have zero relevance to quote my post or join the discussion.

So I guess head back to the golf r sections as you have not valuable insight to actually add😂


----------



## aloha_from_bradley (Apr 14, 2021)

El_bigote_AJ said:


> Hahahahaha “the best” right.
> 
> As stated above…”so the end users SELECTED ride height…”
> 
> ...


Little sensitive I see. Also very sarcastic. Just the way to make yourself look stupid.

The best systems made for MQB cars all utilize spring preload and a manufacturer suggested range.

KW, Ohlins, Bilstein, etc.

Call it what you want. They will perform 100x better than BC racing. Period.


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

aloha_from_bradley said:


> Little sensitive I see. Also very sarcastic. Just the way to make yourself look stupid.
> 
> The best systems made for MQB cars all utilize spring preload and a manufacturer suggested range.
> 
> ...


So would you say the H&R would be the way to go in this situation?


----------



## aloha_from_bradley (Apr 14, 2021)

Burkett.ACB said:


> So would you say the H&R would be the way to go in this situation?


What are you looking for, specifically? Just to lower the car? Does ride quality matter to you?

I'd just stay away from the Taiwanese made rebranded stuff like KSport and BC.

The Fortune auto coils mentioned above are a very good option. They are made in the US, have a great track record and are decently priced.

H&R is also well known in the suspension game, but I don't have any personal experience with their products.

Check these out as well:


https://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Tiguan_MQB-4Motion-2.0T_Gen3/Suspension/Coilovers/2



ST is made by KW but just has galvanized vs. stainless steel shock bodies. Same valving, same springs. They are one of the best bang for buck coilover kits you can buy. I'd run them over both the H&R and BC kits.


----------



## jettasnomore (Apr 2, 2006)

I have H&R ultra lows on mine. I've had bc, d2, H&R cup kits/coilovers and airlift kit. Id put the h&r above bc and d2. I really wanted to try out kw's but when i ordered them in jan they were back ordered til june. The ultra lows were available so I bought them. I have them set all the way up because my wheel set up is a bit aggressive. Overall I happy with them for now. At some point i"ll prolly end up going airlift just for the versatility. Fyi bc, d2, ksport, stance, and air force coilovers are all made in the same factory in Taiwan, literally no difference between them.


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

Nice, I'm debating ordering the H&R street performance coilovers or just going straight APR Roll-Control Coilovers MQB AWD.


----------



## Turbo2L (Jun 17, 2008)

Can any one confirm for me that we do not require the DDC cancellers?


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

Turbo2L said:


> Can any one confirm for me that we do not require the DDC cancellers?


Nope, don't need em.


----------



## Turbo2L (Jun 17, 2008)

Burkett.ACB said:


> Nope, don't need em.


thank you!


----------



## Metrik27 (Apr 6, 2014)

Running BC BR series with 10k and 8k springs. Rides great and handles amazing.


----------



## Turbo2L (Jun 17, 2008)

Has anyone run ST coils? Im considering them but it doesnt seem like they offer much drop? only listed at 1.4"


----------



## MiniRza (Jan 18, 2019)

of all the things said here so far, I can only comment on the fact that I would discourage you from the Ksport coils (and therefore all brands suggested are the same as Ksport) for the MQB platform.
I am not happy at all with the ride quality. I am currently saving for air.
Because of my experience, I guess I would choose H&R over BC in this situation.


----------

